# Map of The Springs



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello, would someone have a map of The Springs which shows the swimming pools emplacement?

Thank you


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

titotu said:


> Hello, would someone have a map of The Springs which shows the swimming pools emplacement?
> 
> Thank you


try this cant see the pools though?
http://www.thespecialistsdubai.com/development2.php?post_id=31&fol=maps&pic=Springs10_overview.jpg


----------

